# Corsair 430v2 vs Antec VP450P Noisev level



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2015)

Which of the two PSUs produce the least noise? Is there any other alternative within 3K?
Config:
i5 4400
12 GB RAM DDR3
Onboard graphics


----------



## chimera201 (May 19, 2015)

From what I gather Antec is quieter.



> Corsair are using a 120MM Yate Loon fan, model number D12SH-12. This is a sleeve bearing 2,200 rpm fan, which can produce 88 cfm airflow at 40 dBa.
> 
> Antec : Opening up the power supply reveals a 120mm Yate Loon fan. The model on the fan is D12SM12 and has a rated amperage of .36amps (at 12V). The noise level is listed to be about 33 dBA at 1650 rpm. It has a airflow rate of 70.5 cfm.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 27, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> From what I gather Antec is quieter.



Thanks!  I ordered it via Flipkart.


----------

